# First time with Jalapeño Summer sausage and pepperoni sticks!



## akjoefuss (Apr 2, 2013)

Haven’t posted in a while been a busy winter, but thanks to all who have!We used kits from Cabelas, moose killed this last fall, we didn’t smoke it, but we will next time! Turned out pretty good I will get better!













P1030723.JPG



__ akjoefuss
__ Apr 2, 2013


















P1030716.JPG



__ akjoefuss
__ Apr 2, 2013


----------



## boykjo (Apr 2, 2013)

Looks great................
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Joe


----------

